# Show us your Phantoms!



## Ignaz Schwinn

Well, I finally ponied up and spent the dough required to be the owner of a Holy Grail.  I picked up this October 15th, 1956 Black Phantom on the very large auction site with a "Buy it Now" in the fall.  I took it all apart right down to the cups and cleaned, polished, rebuilt and greased everything on it's way back together.  The chrome & paint are superb and it cleaned up better than expected. It was sporting the new 1995 seat and tires when I got it.  I replaced the pretty nice Torrington 10's it came with for some shiny repops.  I'm on the hunt for some Deluxe AS pedals to put on instead. I also swapped the original clover sprocket for a classic, just for aesthetics.  That changed it up front from a 48 tooth to a 52 tooth, requiring a longer chain. Both wheels were really out of true, so I decided to add the front drum and respoke the rear with stainless steel and they straightened right up.   I finished it off with some NOS hubcaps and have since put on some red dice valve caps. The horn, lights and brake light all work.  The fork lock works great too.  It rides like a dream!  It's snowing outside now, so I'll have to wait a while for my next ride.  Here's mine..... Let's see yours!







[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## rustyspoke66

I sold this one to a guy in Puerto Rico so I could buy a vintage travel trailer.


----------



## kunzog

1995 Schwinn Replica with Persons leather saddle, original Columbia braced handlebars.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Let's see some completely original Phantom's. Iknow mine had a few repop Schwinn parts and new paint.


----------



## serg

I have seen this phantom on http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle962.htm


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Here a Crusty I rode the Long Beach Marathon 26.2 mile bicycle tour last year on -- I also added a couple more from various past ride & events that I have in the gallery section here on thecabe -- Good Times


----------



## rustyspoke66

I really like the crusty one. Yes that is the same phantom on nostalgic.com. Boy I guess I posted the headbadge picture upside down. I figured the bike should be posted on Dave's site since he painted it.


----------



## redline1968

here is mine it all original 1950 with the  brake operating tail light. finally got the key lock working and cleaned up. still needs the seat recovered.  i put the  large spoke stainless rims on it.  it's too wet to get new pics up. I had a 52 and fully restored it.  I loved the way the bike rode. sold it when repops came out. mark


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*Not a Phantom, but....*

....the Phantom's immediate predecessor. 

My 1949 B-6 that I got in pieces, but everything was there and accounted for. I got it in November of 2003 from a guy in Chicago through eBay for $700.00 He said he found it in a very old garage that had been sealed up for almost 50 years. The paint is all original, and it only needed touched up. the only thing that was missing was the front drum brake setup, but I found one of these in July of 2008. The bike is now correctly complete. Here are the pictures.

Jim.


----------



## Freqman1

Here are mine. Original '54 Black Phantom, restored (with repo parts) '53 Black Phantom, original '56 green Phantom, original girls 55 green Phantom, and finally original '59 (last year) green Phantom. v/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver

*'49 phantom*

restored 1949 schwinn black phantom. serial number f287xxx . has the hi-lo front brake, early issue messenger b1 deluxe saddle. though  the rear stop lite is'nt the early ruby red, it's still a 1950's issue.


----------



## pedal alley

this one is @ the Bicycle Museum of America.. New Bremon,Ohio.


----------



## vincev

heres my 1953.it came out of an old garage.paid $125 for it.havent changed anything.Still has original tires,speedo,siren,etc.


----------



## ratdaddy

*Heres some of ours*

First a 49 black.then a 51 red and then just some more including the one used in filming born on the 4th of july


----------



## fordsnake

*Unrestored!*

I purchased this unmolested 1953 Phantom about 27 years ago from a bicycle storeowner who was selling his store and retiring. Originally he had bought it as a market tool to place in his store front window to attract customers. 

When the popularity of interests leaned toward middleweights, he was compelled to placed it up in the rafters of his store, in dry storage for approx 20 years until I found his ad in the Hemming’s Auto Trade.

I recall the phone conversation (this was before the internet), he described the bike in detail, and said it had been well maintained. But when I asked was there any rust? There was a pregnant pause…and I could detect embarrassment in his voice, he then said “yes, it does have rust, but it doesn’t distract from the bike, it’s a solid bike! 

Reluctantly, I went ahead and bought it, site unseen! Heck, he was only asking $250.00. 

A couple of weeks later, the bike arrived! I opened the box and my mouth dropped! I was awed of its pristine, and immaculate condition! 

And for the rust? Yes, there was some on the front fender and the bottom brace from battery acid from the fender light (undetectable, unless I were to point it out) 

I considered changing the front fender to make it perfect. I purchased a set of NOS fenders, but I came to realize that if I were to change it, it would change the originality and the beauty of a classic
*…it’s only original once!*


----------



## hzqw2l

*1952 Green Phantom*

Complete Original Bicycle.

In AS Found condition.  Purchased from the original owner's estate in the fall of 2009. 


Has some silver paint to strip and needs some extensive cleaning.

Never had time to go through it last year so it WILL get cleaned up as soon as spring comes to Michigan this year.


----------



## chriscokid

1959 Schwinn  Phantom B19

ORIGINAL PRICE FOR THIS BICYCLE WAS $84.95 IN 1959

I bought the bicycle from Mr. William I spent roughly 30.00 on cleaning supplies. I bought a front fender light shell and lens with a schwinn chain guard decal for 47.00 that includes shipping.

 what i need to make this bicycle to appear all original is....used parts are preferred  

1. Schwinn Typhoon Cord Tires (preferred white wall)
2. bow peddles Bow pedals hit the Seen in about 1953, They were installed on heavy weight Jaguar 53 54, Corvette 55 and on several others from 56 to 1959. Also some light weights like Traveler. These had the removable large caps with bolt on pads. 
3. 6 hole bicycle rack rear cone reflector

Up for consideration parts that are {original} 
frame 
front forks and headset 
front rim s2 double knurled center stamped /schwinn script 
rear rim s2 double knurled center stamped / New Departure hub ((needs to be trued))
chain ring
crank 
tank with adjustable horn 
fenders  
rear rack 
chain guard 
seat 
seat post
seat post clamp
handle bars
grips
handlebar stem 
all AS bolts
all barring retainers are Schwinn cups 

((missing parts {miscellaneous)) 
rear reflector for the rack 
bow peddles 

my 1959 all original except for the tires (goodyear), peddles and missing the back rack reflector. although this bicycle isn't perfect and i'm not sure about the tires being original or not but the peddles i am. i had a lot of speculation on the rear rack and the fender reflector and i'm quite sure 99% sure they are original to the bicycle for the 1959 the last year Phantoms were made... although the front fender light is not original to the bicycle it is old stock used from another schwinn... the only restoration i did was tare it completely down wash with soap and scrub the rust with a brass brush and WD-40 the bicycle was found in a house that was being torn down in the attic  i will not paint it or redo the paint (touch up)  it's only original once... if anyone has any input on this bicycle or want to know more please feel free to post a comment on it or pm me


----------



## kingsilver

*'49 phantom continued*

here our some before fotos of my 1949 black phantom i dug-up (finished resto top page). obviously it was at a point where restoration was needed. phantoms, if they're set-up correctly, are smooth riding bikes for being heavy.


----------



## twomorestrokes

I wish I had a real Phantom. Someday. In the meantime I built a klunker out of an unrestorable '58 Mark II frame and lots of incorrect junk parts. Don't hate me. I still need a rear rack.


----------



## npence

Here is my 1955 ladies Phantom the now lives at the bicycle museum of America in New Bremen OH. 





[/url]


----------



## partsguy

All these bike are so awesome. Hey Nate, is the bike on loan to the museum or did you actually sell it to them?


----------



## npence

I sold it to them


----------



## Metal Militia

*1951 phantom*

here is my 51 phantom that i have been working on for a couple of years.  pretty rough when i got it.  the tank is a repo, as is the crank arm and the taillight.  found an original seat(thanks hzqw)and light cover.  still need an orig stem for it.  i have the key for the locking fork.  a little beat, but nice and tight now, awesome riding bike.  

when i bought it




some progress



as it sat before i put the og seat on


----------



## TheSaint

*1941 PreWar "What IF" Phantom*

Here's what a PreWar Phantom would be....

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-KIND-RARE-SCH...tDomain_0&hash=item3365198a69#ht_11428wt_1211

I'll post pics later.....

This was a restoration of a 1941 Schwinn Autocycle that has been chromed and painted to the schematic of a Post War Phantom. Schwinn did not make the Phantom until after WW2 but did incorporate many design details from the fabled PreWar Cantilever Autocycles. Every part here is correct for a PreWar Autocycle and was painstakingly redone by a master craftsman and noted bicycle restoration expert, Bobcycles from Redondo Beach, Ca. 

enjoy!
thesaint


----------



## cruiserbikekid

*Phantom*

The Phantom is the only bike Ive done a full restoration on ....... and the last.
Its too nice! All I wanna do is look at it, and I cant bring myself to get it dirty.
I always end up riding my B6 instead, truth is I like em krusty!


----------



## PCHiggin

cruiserbikekid said:


> The Phantom is the only bike Ive done a full restoration on ....... and the last.
> Its too nice! All I wanna do is look at it, and I cant bring myself to get it dirty.
> I always end up riding my B6 instead, truth is I like em krusty!




I know what you mean. I had a restored Red '51 Phantom about 15 years ago. It was almost too nice for me to ride and I was moving,so I sold it. That's been a regret ever since. I think I'd ride it a lot today,I'm not getting any younger and they were made for riding.

Pat


----------



## hzqw2l

*1951 Original Green Phantom*

Here's one I just picked up.  Green Housepaint and rust over original Green and Black Paint.  Rough but 90% complete and I know it's ALL Original.  

I have the rotted rimset but swapped it out to get the bike rolling. 

It's a decent ride but would be better if it was regreased.  Probably going to bring it to Memory Lane to sell.


----------



## ballooney

Here are my twins...'55 in the foreground and '59 in the background....


----------



## chucksoldbikes

go to  chucksoldbikes  u   can see my  3  phantome in the  gallery i have a  1951  1952  and  a  24  inch phantom1951 i think  they only made it one year


----------



## poolboy1

*My Schwinn Phantom's*

Here are my Phantom's Both front and rear drum hub's and USA WW Typhoon's.


----------



## poolboy1

Sorry! Had more pictures but they only let me do five.


----------



## cl222

I would have one but i didn't get it when it was dangled in front of my face. I felt like a dog with a chain that was just short of  reaching its food and water. That's because the price was $150 for an all original 195? black phantom. I was 9 so there was not much i could do about it because my parents did not know anything about it and they did not believe me when i said it was worth it... I have a repro but it's just not the same thing... you don't smell the grease and metal when you ride it. I have been on the hunt for a real one since then but instead i seem to have collected every bicycle i've seen since then. I actually have a good sized collection for only being 14.


----------



## cyberpaull

*I'm lucky to have two.*

1949 Green Phantom. The 49 did not come with a Phantom logo on the chain guard. 1952 Black Phantom.


----------



## dxmadman

*1950 Phantom*


----------



## rlhender

Here are some of mine, all are original except the black 26"
Rick


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Here is mine.  Original paint 53.  A little rough but I love riding it.  The hub switched stop light is sooo cool!


----------



## Lynotch

Here's my '57 phantom, kinda rough but it was forgotten and found between hay stacks in a barn for god only knows how long. It came with stainless steel fenders and front brake drum, all I did was clean it up add tires and swap out the seat to make it rideable.


----------



## old hotrod

Here is mine...older resto made for a great rider...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/6139309310/in/set-72157627526528849


----------



## mruiz

*MY green Phantom*




Thanx to Chris, (scrubrims) on some horse trading. Tank has been touch up with the proper green. Light cover no yet.
 1953 1/2.
 Mitch


----------



## jd56

Lynotch said:


> Here's my '57 phantom, kinda rough but it was forgotten and found between hay stacks in a barn for god only knows how long. It came with stainless steel fenders and front brake drum, all I did was clean it up add tires and swap out the seat to make it rideable.




Lynotch...love the red bricks. That's what look I want on my unmolested or restored 49 LaSalle.

Still waiting on the redone BobU seat...which is in the mail and expected any day now. But, here is the most recent pic...added the prewar pancake horn for added bling. Plan on installing a Persons siren, as it ain't like I can damaged the distressed OG paint.





Update...just got my restored phantom seat from Bob U.
Amazing work. I asked that he distress the leather a bit to show some age. 
Love Bob's work. 
I haven't told him yet it arrived. Thanks Bob.

I notice that the seats pictured on this thread are of different shades of tan, brown and then there is black.
Not that I'm complaining but, I thought he was doing mine in a lighter brown like  hzqw21 lighter brown / tan color.

What is the correct color? I'm sure Bob knows best. 
Is the darker brown leather what was used or did the purchaser have an option from the retailer?
What do you think looks best? 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dunebike

*24" Red Phantom*

Small size is not that great to ride but I sure like lookin at it!


----------



## onecatahula

*Phantom Available . .*

Hello,
I'm not a Phantom guy, but I saw this thread and thought I should pass along a Phantom I became aware of in the last week . . . Cheap !   These are some older folks down in Florida, and they are handling the estate of their friend who recently passed away.  They sent me a photo of a rough Phantom (wrong seat, funky tank? serial no. K8997) but all there, and asked me what it was worth.  I said 400 to 450.  Based on my opinion, I think they are about to list it on CL for 425.  If someone would like to call them and respectfully ask if they would be willing to email photos, I think they will work with you.  Please don't beat them up ! ! ! and offer them AT LEAST 400  . . . they are trying to help the surviving wife.  Also, I believe they are willing to drive it down the street and drop it off for packing/shipping at ABC Bicycles (727) 345-5391 (ask for Richie).  
As soon as someone has contacted them successfully, please post here, and so indicate . . so these nice folks don't get hounded to death.  Contact Bob or his wife Kathy at (727) 896-5478 and tell them that Pete sent you ! !  She has a PP acct. and is very nice.  
There ya go Phantom guys ! !  Go get it.  If anyone wants to reciprocate with a tip on a prewar Schwinn frames or projects, it would be much appreciated.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Thanks for posting, Pete.  That's not likely to last through the day tomorrow.  Hope it helps the folks.


----------



## 2jakes

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here a Crusty I rode the Long Beach Marathon 26.2 mile bicycle tour last year on -- I also added a couple more from various past ride & events that I have in the gallery section here on thecabe -- Good Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now that's a Phantom !*


----------



## Gsbecker

My 1956 Black Phantom


----------



## sfhschwinn

my 1949. I got it a few weeks ago so I have not had the time to dismantle it and clean it. Just missing the lock and keys and rear reflector. I changed the crank to the a phantom one from a 52' yesterday so its not shown. I will have Bob U. do the seat. When I put it back together I will be adding repo hub caps. Does anyone know how to install the brake light?


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*49 phantom*

If you need an original cylinder and key, i have one for it.


----------



## Kscheel

Wow, I have some real Phantom-envy now!!


----------



## jd56

It appears I never posted my finished 49 LaSalle Phantom

He's a tank but an amazingly smooth rider. Added some bling to the bike as well. For sure a real headturner. 
I love this bike.


----------



## 2jakes

.


----------



## cyberpaull

*My 49/50 Green Phantom and my 52 Black Phantom*


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*1950 green phantom*

IF YOU NEED A KEY OR LOCK FOR YOUR
PHANTOM, I CAN HELP!
WES
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## trifiver

*Here is my  1955 Schwinn Black Phantom*

Here is one I just bought from a collector that pass away .

he had so many nice items


----------



## ballooney

Just finished building up my '49...all original and kept the 50's accessories on it...have the original typhoons but they are not rideable.  Notice the lack of decal on the chain guard, Schwinn font on tank decal, and seat lacking rivets...all unique characteristics for a 1949. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*will de-rust....*

1955 candy de-rustation in progress..... wanting og Pedal set for it....any help welcome....before and next....after pic still in the works....og paint...all around


----------



## GenuineRides

These ride great for tanks, my all original came with the red Schwinn Henderson badge too.


----------



## spoker

is the seat vinly?have you seen 59s with somthing other than tan vinly?thanks


----------



## 2jakes

From top to bottom : *Green*, *RED*, & *Black Phantoms...*







Bottom bike has "Ace" Schwinn badge !




*
Schwinn  decal 
*was missing, so I made one from brass !


----------



## island schwinn

My 50 with repop fenders.traded it for a hextube.


----------



## bobcycles

*One of a kind Black Phantom................*

*Several years ago I built this 1941 PREwar Black Phantom bike.  Closest thing I've ever come to a custom/rat rod project.

Parts are all correct prewar 1941 Schwinn Autocycle BA-607, even the tank and fenders which were chrome plated and the prewar 
Pat Pending front brake. The bike could have been Re-restored as a B6 Autocycle and everything would have been 1941 correct. 
A fellow Caber we all know ended up with the bike, and eventually, I bought it back, and resold it to one of those
dream customers.......Not A Bike Guy Guy, and his only bike.  He lived up in the mountains, retired, and told me he was going to build a glass 'shadow box' 
in his Mountain home living room wall that protruded out into the property.  The guy had money for sure, whether or not he finished this
absurd sounding 'stage' for the bike, who knows.  I had to hand it to him for being THAT into it.

Bike is 100% prewar Schwinn all the way, restored to resemble a Phantom





















*


----------



## Elefuntman

55' I picked up from a fellow CABE'r in New York, crummy pic, however the bike rides awsome!


----------



## PCHiggin

cyberpaull said:


> 1949 Green Phantom. The 49 did not come with a Phantom logo on the chain guard. 1952 Black Phantom.
> 
> View attachment 86056 View attachment 86057 View attachment 86058 View attachment 86059




Old posting as it is,I want one just like either of these.I'm missing the one I sold.


----------



## chucksoldbikes

all  my    black phantoms  except  my  1952
 chucksoldbikes


----------



## spoker

this may be a little off topic but,a while back there was a pic and info on an og phantom still in the box,the pic showed the bike sticking alittle out of the box,anyone else remember this or where it went?


----------



## Freqman1

spoker said:


> this may be a little off topic but,a while back there was a pic and info on an og phantom still in the box,the pic showed the bike sticking alittle out of the box,anyone else remember this or where it went?




Here ya go... http://www.dinosaursandrobots.com/2008/05/harry-wongs-schwinn-phantom-won-in.html  V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker

thanks for puttin it up,kinda takes your breath away!!


----------



## 2jakes

Freqman1 said:


> Here ya go... http://www.dinosaursandrobots.com/2008/05/harry-wongs-schwinn-phantom-won-in.html  V/r Shawn




Thank You for sharing. 

Brings back memories of my x-53 Western Flyer I received for Christmas
still in the carton.
I had an old photo of it when I was 10yrs.In later years,I  noticed on the photo.
that the bike stem was installed backwards.

My uncle told me that my dad had put it together &  on purpose did the stem that way so that I could reach the handle bars. :o


----------



## TwoSchwinns

Kinda like that story about a Jeep in a crate, except true!


----------



## MantonSmith

My October 55 Phantom, Born the same month and year I was.


----------



## nj_shore

My '49 Seat, Guard, Tank not original... Tank has no horn, anyone ever hear of that??


----------



## spoker

the only tank ive seen without even a hole for the horn was the 1995 anniversity crusier,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

And the first year of this style tank also could be had without a hole as on the 1941 super deluxe autocycle... not a phantom but just thought I'd add that info


----------



## Niftyirish

Would you consider selling the girls green phantom?


----------



## bushb2004

My built Phantom or "tribute" Phantom, built off a 1959 frame with 1995 parts.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

Here is a good shot of my Phantom in the park. It's the rarest one known. Hard to find.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

This is my favorite phantom.


----------



## 2jakes

Double Nickle said:


> Here is a good shot of my Phantom in the park. It's the rarest one known. Hard to find.



*I agree the green phantoms are hard to find.  I would suggest you use a contrasting 
background...otherwise the bike will blend in & very difficult to view.

I'm using a filter to bring out the saddle so far. If I find more filters, I'll see if I can
bring out your phantom so that we can enjoy it !
*


----------



## Sped Man

fordsnake said:


> I purchased this unmolested 1953 Phantom about 27 years ago from a bicycle storeowner who was selling his store and retiring. Originally he had bought it as a market tool to place in his store front window to attract customers.
> 
> When the popularity of interests leaned toward middleweights, he was compelled to placed it up in the rafters of his store, in dry storage for approx 20 years until I found his ad in the Hemming’s Auto Trade.
> 
> I recall the phone conversation (this was before the internet), he described the bike in detail, and said it had been well maintained. But when I asked was there any rust? There was a pregnant pause…and I could detect embarrassment in his voice, he then said “yes, it does have rust, but it doesn’t distract from the bike, it’s a solid bike!
> 
> Reluctantly, I went ahead and bought it, site unseen! Heck, he was only asking $250.00.
> 
> A couple of weeks later, the bike arrived! I opened the box and my mouth dropped! I was awed of its pristine, and immaculate condition!
> 
> And for the rust? Yes, there was some on the front fender and the bottom brace from battery acid from the fender light (undetectable, unless I were to point it out)
> 
> I considered changing the front fender to make it perfect. I purchased a set of NOS fenders, but I came to realize that if I were to change it, it would change the originality and the beauty of a classic
> *…it’s only original once!*




You stole that bike! Out here prices are insane. Everyone seems to have one (which is funny). Most of the phantom over here are filled with repop parts. Even with all the repop parts they are asking over $3k. I saw one that I wouldn't even pay him $100 for it, that nut wanted $1500 for his rust bucket. There is no reasoning with some of them. They have been brainwashed. This guy wants over 5K for this beauty  Varoooooooom!


----------



## spoker

Whew!!!!


----------



## Oldude13

*Phantom*

Heres mine got it for free!!! 1957
Looking for nice fenders and rack for it


----------



## 56 Vette

This one is a 52 red phantom I traded this past spring for a 68 campus green Mini Twinn. Cool bike, but the Mini Twinn has had a way more use and grins than the phantom would have. Still kind of wish I had it. Joe


----------



## petritl

I bought the Black Phantom off the estate of my elderly friend who purchased it new in 1953; it cleaned up very well.

The girls blue Phantom is in original paint.


----------



## Rich404

My 1958 Black Phantom Super-Cruiser.

This one was enhanced so that it doesn't look like every other Phantom. Like original Phantom's, the saddle is genuine leather and I chose Red/Black and White colors to tie in the original color scheme.

The pedals are custom painted.

The cranks were changed to give this heavy bike the torque that it so desperately needed to maintain a good cruising speed for long distance rides.

Generator powered Chrome bullet light with customized black lens

I deliberately left off the white pin striping to give the bike a meaner look.

Bendix Aviation gear shifter lever activates/disarms Persons siren

-Rich.


----------



## Jeff54

So, here's  my recent acquisition, a local C/L find. 1955

 Had to change out the phantom seat because, otherwise it would turn into just a steel pan for the age and dry rot, and my butt is in no condition to accept those consequences.  Fender and tank poor, which, for their prices, it's prob gonna remain without for quite some time. after 2 months, tires are still full of air, go figure?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee

*1952...*

1952 black phantom, with front brake, speedo, locking fork, rear generator light, and wrong seat!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*acquired this a few weeks back*

1958 tied to a water heater for 50 years..... I don't think the seat is correct.....


----------



## cyberpaull




----------



## Freqman1

A group shot. 1954 Black Phantom, 1956 green Phantom, 1959 red Phantom, and 1955 girls green Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator

I'll add these two to the thread, both original down to the tires- 1953 Red and 1955 Blue.
Darcie


----------



## jacob9795

I might as well post mine too...

1953 and 1950 respectively:


----------



## bladerunner1955

What year is my Phantom?


----------



## Freqman1

bladerunner1955 said:


> What year is my Phantom?View attachment 356147
> 
> View attachment 356148




What is the serial number?  V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker

heres one of mine,on the back of farm truck2,1950,og except for the wheel set


----------



## Robertriley

Here's a 1952/53 I picked you a couple months back.  I'm really not a S

 

 

 

 

 

 

 chwinn guy so I may let it go if I find myself needed money for another bike.


----------



## vincev

One Phantom has frame that needs ro be finished


----------



## buickmike

My first time; had to supply lens front and rear. Rear s-2 large chainring AS pedals H-D spring for fork. AS pivot bolt for fork.grips handlebar stem seat core+ recover. On a positive note it still wears orig script tubes. Rides smooth and quiet. Wouldn't sacrifice wbitewalls so u put it away after a few miled


----------



## Sped Man

Here is my red Phantom that I owned when I was a child.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

here is an old partial restoration project....1951


----------



## bladerunner1955

bladerunner1955 said:


> What year is my Phantom?View attachment 356147
> 
> View attachment 356148



Tools been in the living room for almost 3 weeks while I goof with the Phantom off and on, Thanks honey,Lol seriously cool of the little woman not to pitch a b####.


----------



## Freqman1

bladerunner1955 said:


> Tools been in the living room for almost 3 weeks while I goof with the Phantom off and on, Thanks honey,Lol seriously cool of the little woman not to pitch a b####.
> 
> View attachment 361934
> 
> View attachment 361935




Did you ever figure out the year? V/r Shawn


----------



## bladerunner1955

Freqman1 said:


> Did you ever figure out the year? V/r Shawn



Tried to edit my post to say what year is my 1995 looking like , I changed it up a bit to get away from the standard 1995 with drum break, 6 hole rack, no reflectors on the peddles ,just for a change.


----------



## Freqman1

Visually there is little difference from a Black Phantom from 1950-1956. After '56 the fork changes and generally optioned with fewer goodies e.g. locking fork, tail light, 52T chain ring, etc... . BTW I still see empty space on that bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man

Freqman1 said:


> Visually there is little difference from a Black Phantom from 1950-1956. After '56 the fork changes and generally optioned with fewer goodies e.g. locking fork, tail light, 52T chain ring, etc... . BTW I still see empty space on that bike! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 365349



If you seen one Phantom, you have seen them all. This one is an exception though. Wasn't this one for sale on Ebay for $5K?


----------



## Freqman1

Phantoms have a special place for me because the first classic bike I ever bought was my '56 green Phantom. I paid $500 and thought that was a lot of money for a bicycle. My how times have changed? I spent more than that for an NOS headlight for my Hex Tube! I do have to say those Phantoms ride nice though. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyberpaull

My Phantoms!


----------



## Robertriley

Here's my 1952-53 and you can buy it too...lol


----------



## stpeteschwinn

Just picked up this 1995.


----------



## bladerunner1955

Gets me back and forth to the beach still, , , ,you guys have posted some great bike pictures,


----------



## phantom




----------



## Freqman1




----------



## REC

Man, there is some nice stuff posted in this thread! That said, here are the two that live with us. First is the Anniversary Phantom  - a Christmas present from my wife, purchased from a shop owner in Ft Lauderdale that had only sat as a display in his shop since new:





Then the '56 Red Phantom, another Christmas present, but about 7 years or so later. This one came from a North Florida Attorney's man cave, and had been restored about 10 years prior to me getting it. 




Note to self - take updated photos!
REC


----------



## Kickstand3

51 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phattiremike

I have a mid 50’s red phantom, tank was scratched, and fender light dented in shipping. All original including tires.


----------



## PCHiggin

56 Vette said:


> This one is a 52 red phantom I traded this past spring for a 68 campus green Mini Twinn. Cool bike, but the Mini Twinn has had a way more use and grins than the phantom would have. Still kind of wish I had it. JoeView attachment 253883View attachment 253884
> 
> View attachment 253883
> 
> View attachment 253884



Yep,My 3 children had a blast with my Twinns. My heavy ballooners were loved only by me lol!


----------



## PCHiggin

Wish I still had my Red '51 with fore brake,sold it in '96


----------



## Jon Olson

The 1950 Green Phantom started my bicycle collecting. I had to buy a collectors five other bicycles and boxes of extra parts just to get the Phantom.


----------



## PCHiggin

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 757242 View attachment 757241 The 1950 Green Phantom started my bicycle collecting. I had to buy a collectors five other bicycles and boxes of extra parts just to get the Phantom.



Nice! Wish I could find one locally,maybe Ann Arbor


----------



## thericebunnycake

my ‘54 schwinn phantom


----------



## Freqman1

PCHiggin said:


> Nice! Wish I could find one locally,maybe Ann Arbor



That should be easy enough! V/r Shawn


----------



## Space66

1956 Black Phantom...all original.


----------



## Cooper S.

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 757242 View attachment 757241 The 1950 Green Phantom started my bicycle collecting. I had to buy a collectors five other bicycles and boxes of extra parts just to get the Phantom.



The way you have that displayed makes it look like it’s In a museum lol!


----------



## ballooney

A restored ‘55 meets an original ‘59...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker

rim brakes with the hard to find correct springer mounts


----------



## ballooney

‘55 Restored years ago...rides as good as it looks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

My Phantom herd... V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev

The 1952  needs the frame finished


----------

